

Click on a few dots and this program will guess your age - pfui
http://kgajos.eecs.harvard.edu/ag

======
ianferrel
I am 31. It guessed 29.

"I have the motor skills and catlike reflexes of a man in his 20s" is my new
pickup line.

~~~
tresta
I am 25. It guessed 34.

On the plus side, I got carded when I went out drinking this weekend.

------
BudVVeezer
It would be really interesting to view some statistics as to how accurate the
test is across participants. It guessed I was 29 when I am 34, which seems
relatively close -- but how do I compare to others in terms of error?

~~~
RossM
Guessed 34 while I am 21. Will be interesting to see how they're guessing -
I'm guessing it's not as straightforward as a lower age = faster speed.

~~~
ceejayoz
There were changes to target size (looking for missed clicks, I'd imagine) and
clear patterns of movement vs. seemingly random targets. Wonder what else is
being tracked.

------
wukkuan
It guessed I was 10. I'm old enough to have received a BS and have had a job
for quite a few years. I'm not sure why it would think that.

------
alan_cx
Did this a few days ago. Im 40 and it had me as 30.

Fantastic bit of software. Cant recommend it enough...... :)

------
tomkarlo
It guessed 8 years too young for me. Looking at that result and the ones
below, it doesn't seem like it's doing a whole lot better than randomly
picking an age in the 30 +/- 5 range.

I'd like to see how it does with folks further out on the age spectrum - less
than 20 or greater than 50.

------
bichiliad
I think it just takes the mean age of hackernews readers and spits that out
plus or minus a few years.

------
Urgo
This was on HN a few days ago and it worked well for me so I asked my audiance
on youtube and it didn't stack up very well. See the results in the comments
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_K6bSVKao5I>

------
jgeorge
I am 46 and it guessed 34, I figured it would err wildly in the other
direction because I have a crappy mouse here at work and could have done much
better with my usual mouse.

------
YuriNiyazov
I am 31. It guessed 31. For a moment I was sitting there thinking "did browser
security just break completely and they somehow scraped into a social media
profile of mine?"

------
ebzlo
I'm 28 and it guessed 29. My girlfriend is 21 and got 31, looks like the
approximations all feel like they're very close to 30.

------
jeffrogers
Don't know if it's a good thing or not, but the experiment guessed I was 12
years younger than my actual age.

------
calpaterson
I am 24 and it guessed 31. Not so close for me.

------
hoov
I am 29 and it guessed 30 -- not half bad.

------
dpedu
I'm 22 and got 30 twice... Whoops.

